# First Rookie Grow Journal!



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Everybody!!! This is my first time trying to grow Sum Ganja!! All of my Seeds Germinated well.
1x White Widow
1x Blue Cheese
1x Critical
1x Sweet Deep Grapefruit.

After Germination i planted them Yesterday 6/1 in 18oz cup full of Pro-Mix BX Soil. I Did make a big mistake by leaving my A/C off the first day i turned on my 400 Watt Grow light. What happened was i came back from work(9 hours later) and when i opened my door OMG! was it freaking insaly hot in my room. the grow tent was really warm and when i open the tent and check the temp it was reading 111% and 20 % Humidity(yea crazy). I Then turned on my A/C and cooled everything off. now the humidity is @ 25% and Temp is 85%. Now im Waiting for the Seeds To Sprout.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 3, 2011)

Update- Woke up this morning and found out 2 Seeeds Have Sprouted!!! My Sweet Deep Grapefruit & Blue Cheese. Now im just waiting on White Widow and Critical. I Was Wondering if a Carbon filter helps remove heat?


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 3, 2011)

I read on here the other day not to use your filter until you need it for smell bcuz it will slow down the exchange of fresh air.  So in a sense IMO it won't remove heat because the best way besides a cool tube to remove heat is air exchange.  I could be wrong but in theory it sounds good:confused2:


----------



## my my (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like Thomas is tell ya right!


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 3, 2011)

yea i did sum more research and all i need to do is get my inline fan in there to get the hot air out and i got to fans hooked up that brink sum a/c air in. hoping this will work. BTW my Critical Seed sprouted earlier today now just waiting for my White widow to do the same.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 3, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> yea i did sum more research and all i need to do is get my inline fan in there to get the hot air out and i got to fans hooked up that brink sum a/c air in. hoping this will work. BTW my Critical Seed sprouted earlier today now just waiting for my White widow to do the same.


 That is exactly what I do.  I am flowering and with the lights on I keep it around 72 to 75.  I leave it run during dark period and bring the temp down around 62 to 65 because I read that at night during flowering you want your temp to drop 10 to 15 degrees becuase it stimulates the flowering hormones by tricking the plant into thinking winter is coming.  Sounds like your germination is coming along great!  Best of luck to ya!:watchplant:


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 3, 2011)

Thnxs Thomas pics coming soon just waiting for my white widow to show.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 4, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Thnxs Thomas pics coming soon just waiting for my white widow to show.


I can't wait to see them.  I love looking at pics.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 4, 2011)

Here they are  I did lose my white widow  but still got 3 growing strong. what happened with my WW was a perlite rock was blocking it from sprouting so when it was suposed to come up it did a u-turn and headed back down. Pics- My Baby's, Cool tube, Grow Tent.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 5, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Here they are  I did lose my white widow  but still got 3 growing strong. what happened with my WW was a perlite rock was blocking it from sprouting so when it was suposed to come up it did a u-turn and headed back down. Pics- My Baby's, Cool tube, Grow Tent.


 Looks like your well on your way.  I had a similar thing happen to me a couple weeks ago.  I started 4 ak-48's and there was a stick below 1 and it stopped the tap root dead in it's tracks.   I learned real quick to make sure there is nothing above or below.  I have four more starting but before I planted the beans I used a pair of sterile tweezers to make sure the path is clear. Food for thought for next time.  Your babies look great.  They don't appear to be stretching at all.  All looks good.  Green mojo comin your way!  Good luck:lama:


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 12, 2011)

*Update!- *So Far So good, getting my inline later this week with my fox farm nutes. Sweet Deep Grapefruit is abit slower than the other 2 but its still growing.

Quick question when it comes down to nutes, Do i mix em together?( i know not all three but i got a feeding shedule online and somtimes it has 2 of em together)


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking good. This is fun huh? Be prepared, you are hooked now. First sprouts...that's it.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol thnxs Rose and oh yea im hooked, im actually really looking into LEd Lights because i have a A/C and 400 Watt Lights running all day. Its gonna raise the light bill awhole bunch.


----------



## the chef (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice set up! Your gonna love those flavors!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 13, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Lol thnxs Rose and oh yea im hooked, im actually really looking into LEd Lights because i have a A/C and 400 Watt Lights running all day. Its gonna raise the light bill awhole bunch.


 
Try to buy a t5 setup and use it until the end of veg. then remove it and use the hps for flower. 
Try to get also a extractor and attach it to the cooltube and remove that hot air from your room.
Both this things will help you with your bill in a relative short-term.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Try to buy a t5 setup and use it until the end of veg. then remove it and use the hps for flower.
> Try to get also a extractor and attach it to the cooltube and remove that hot air from your room.
> Both this things will help you with your bill in a relative short-term.



:yeahthat:  Good advise.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 13, 2011)

thnxs for joining guyz. Bho i checked sum T5 Lights andfound this one hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-2-Foot-6-Lamp-High-Output-T5-With-Choice-of-Bulbs.asp


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

How big is your tent?  If you have space for 4' fixtures, I would recommend using those.  If you can only fit 2' fixtures in your tent, you might want to check this one out--20,000 lumens and less money (these are the PL-55 double tubes): 

hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-4-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 14, 2011)

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-2-Foot-4-Lamp-High-Output-T5-With-Choice-of-Bulbs.asp

Theese would fit in perfectly in my grow tent, i was wondering if they would really help out in veg and would grow well? once i switch to flower i use my 400 watt hps correct? Also i dont want to mess up my digital ballast when i turn it off i just unplug it and it wont dammage or is there a better way to turn it off?


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 16, 2011)

K so im havin sum probs with my Sweet Deep Grapefruit, for some reason its just not growing like the other's. Here are sum pics, u can tell which one is SDGF.


----------



## Ricochet Ranger (Jun 16, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Here they are  I did lose my white widow but still got 3 growing strong. what happened with my WW was a perlite rock was blocking it from sprouting so when it was suposed to come up it did a u-turn and headed back down. Pics- My Baby's, Cool tube, Grow Tent.


 
...organized and tidy. Cool. :aok:


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

It looks a little yellowish but dont freak out. Slower growing plants can mean a number of things, in this stage you can rule out nute issue, the only nute issue that yellows plants like that is a Nitrogen defficiency,which in this stage of the plants growth isnt very possible because the two little round leaves that come out first supply the plant with Nitrogen until its gets is fan leaves out there to really start the photosynthesis cycle.

What you want to think about is SDGF a different strain than the others, maybe it doesnt grow as fast.

Also one thing that burns my bum to this day but is taken as fact (although there isnt cold hard proof) that male plants will grow faster and bigger than the ladies even in the same grow sith same conditions.

This dissappoints alot of growers who have these giants and then realize that only one of em is female, but out of all the runts in the grow most go female.

However like i said this isnt proven science just opinion and probably not true, but it sures seems to be so I go by it. Dont freak out yet as they are still too young to need any true feeding maybe, when your plant food gets there start off with like a 1/4 of what the bottles ask for.

Also make sure your PH levels of your feed water and soil are on. You have fresh soil so it should be okay. Make sure your water (once nutes are added) is PH 6.5-7.

Otherwise the plant cant use it and it will sit in the soil and build up and eventually kill the plant since it cant use it or burn the plants.

They look great though. Just keep an eye on em and dont act before you are sure what you are doing is best.

I currently have 5 bagseed babies under (now 4) 23W CFLs. This is what Im seeing in one week.

2 of them are bushy short about an inch, working on the third node, awesome little stars.

2 of them are runts. Only just now starring out with their second nodes, maybe 1/2" high.

1 of them is just as tall and wide as the first two but this one's second node is big and bushy but only put out one leaf, instead of 3 like usual. The next nodes coming out look slightly off but nothing drastic, this one also likes to branch out a little more sideways, even though it has the same distance from the light.

Only reason I post this info is to show you that they may not always come out of the womb looking identical, but that doesnt mean anything is wrong with them.

The plants will scream HELP b4 giving in. Hell people can break stalks and bend plants all to hell and the only things it does in return as long as its still getting what it needs is continue to do what it should.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 17, 2011)

thnxs for the Input Alkaloid, ill be getting my Fox farm nuts later today & might trasplant them.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 17, 2011)

I would not use 6.5 to 7 in PH, but 6 to 6.5 if soil. IMO.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 18, 2011)

Fed Them there first nutes today   Fox Farm Grow Big and Big Bloom, lets hope it likes it. Also for sum reason my critical plant top leaves are growing twisted, they like twist side ways and downwards abit.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 20, 2011)

Quick update- I transplanted them into 3 gallon smart pots and dont really know how much i should water them. usually in the 16 oz cups i watered them with 3 oz of water every other day and it has been working great. (will post pics later today)


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

water as needed, let the gals dry out fairly dry, then water thoroughly until you have a bit of run-off....since you did dry them out a bit, water slowly to allow absorption or run-off will be premature.

How I check...2 ways....stick finger in up to second knuckle, if no moisture, time to water. Now, while you know she needs water, pick up the pot and note the weight, now water and pick up again when fully watered....notice the difference. You now have an idea what they'll feel like!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Roddy isnt wrong here so dont take his advice as incorrect, but I do just want to add that the depth of your pot will determine if the finger trick is sufficient. I have seen grows right here on MP where people finger test a 5 gallon bucket or similar size and water accordingly, well guess what. Heavily overwatering.

Get a moisture meter from your garden section or do as alot of people do and pick up your pot when its dry, note the light weight. Then water, when the pot is nice and light again your ready to water.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guyz just updating my Grow journal. All my plants handled the transplant very well. I firgured out why SDGF wasnt groing very well. It was really rootbound which is kinda weird since the other 2 didnt have that problem. But every plant is different and SDGF just grew roots alot faster and longer. I Also finally fully set up my Grow tent. added my S&P Inline fan and insulated ducting and i got to say they are Freaking AWESOME! I barely hear anything. plus im getting that negative pressure thing ppl be talking about(when tent looks likes it being sucked).


----------



## burner (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice setup man, The S&P's are great. I have a 100 wrapped in insulation and it's crazy quiet. Good luck on the grow!


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 21, 2011)

thnxs for checking out my GJ Burner, and yea S&P are great.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (Jun 25, 2011)

ya i have had a few different strains goin a few times, different strains seem to grow slower or faster then others, just because it is weed dosnt mean it is all the same so grow thick and thin slow and fast high and low just wait and keep doin what your doin JMO


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 29, 2011)

My Crtical plants is not looking so good right npw guyz, it has sum serious brown spots that spread to the upper leaves and the bottom leaves are getting really yellow. not sure what to do. my Blue cheese has the same thing but its really minimal. little spots will yellow around it but im not sure if its gonna spread.and should i cut off the brown spots on my critical? dont know what to do.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 29, 2011)

are you checking your PH? and if so how?
What all nutes and how strong are you at?


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 29, 2011)

i give them half strength fox farm grow big and big bloom right now and i check ph with a really nice ph tester i bought. today i watered with nutes and ph was at 6.7


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 30, 2011)

my third pic in my las post thoose leaves are now curling upwards and yellow ones are really dry.


----------



## Sparda (Jun 30, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong here but after searching for those nutes I found that this was their NPK

*Fox* *Farm* *Grow* *Big* 3-2-6
*Fox Farm Big Bloom* .01-.3-.7

Those NPK levels are lacking in nitrogen and are potassium heavey, in veg you want a higher nitrogen over the other two. Yellow leaves is a sign of nitrogen deficiency which would which would be explained in your low levels of nitrogen compared to your potassium levels.

Also wouldn't big bloom be a flowering nutrient?


----------



## Hick (Jun 30, 2011)

Sparda said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong here but after searching for those nutes I found that this was their NPK
> 
> *Fox* *Farm* *Grow* *Big* 3-2-6
> *Fox Farm Big Bloom* .01-.3-.7
> ...



My "Grow Big" bottle says 6-4-4.. and Big Bloom is used as an additive/enhancement, to a regular nutrient regime


----------



## Sparda (Jun 30, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> My "Grow Big" bottle says 6-4-4.. and Big Bloom is used as an additive/enhancement, to a regular nutrient regime



Ah my bad, yeah after searching again I see the ones which I found before were "fox farm grow big hydro" which was the one with the NPK of 3-2-6. 

So ignore all I said haha.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 30, 2011)

yea its 6-4-4 now my leaves look really f'ed up


----------



## Sparda (Jun 30, 2011)

What's the PH of your water/nutrient solution?

I might get slated for this, but I also had this kind of problem with the lower leaves turning yellow and not from lack of nutrients ect and the plant just hit a stand still more or less it just wasn't growing much at all. I couldn't figure out what was causing it and so after much debate with myself and 2 friends we decided to cut those leaves off. It was just 2 of the fan leaves at the bottom of the plant at around the 3rd or 4th week of veg. Just a few days later the plant had grown a lot and looked much healthier and those yellow leaves haven't come back since.

I'm not saying you should do this, do it as a last resort if anything if you can't find out what is causing the problem. Just sharing my own story which sounds like but could be totally different to your own.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jun 30, 2011)

Make sure your PH is in check, as previously mentioned 6.0-6.5 I like between this IMO.  Maby 1/2 strength is to strong, try 1/4 strength and see what happens.  Keep your temps no more then 75.  I like to use Superthrive as a nutrient additive.  It does wonders for my plants every time.  I use a 1/4 tsp per gallon with my other nutes and 1tbsp of unsulphered molasses per gallon.  IMO I never cut anything off my plants, your plant may bounce back.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jul 1, 2011)

last feedings ph was 6.7 and i just got cal-mag plus so lets hope it works


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2011)

]


> A few years ago my lovely wife and I decided to test the efficacy of SUPERthrive upon Nepenthes. We started by posting a query on the carnivorous plant listserve, found how horticulturists used the stuff on carnivores, and designed some experiments to test it.
> 
> We conducted three tests:
> 
> ...





> But... but... but it's got a really catchy label-
> hxxp://www.superthrive.com/page1.htm


----------



## oldsman (Jul 2, 2011)

I would cut the strength of your nute mix.But the first thing I would do is feed just water for 2-3 waterings to help flush everything.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jul 4, 2011)

:hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: My Critical Plant is really getting on my nerves, no matter what i do or check it wont recover. New leaves grew and looked good. 2 days later they getting the same "infection" that took out the lower leaves. 'it just doesnt want to go away it keeps on going up the plant. My Blue cheese lowers leaves are bad but the upper ones look fine. alittle yellow in the middle but looks way better compared to my Advanced seeds Critical. and my SDGF looks great. (will post pics of my f'ed up plant later )​


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jul 4, 2011)

My Critical , Blue cheese , and SDGF .


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jul 4, 2011)

i love white widow.awsome high


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jul 4, 2011)

lol i wish it sprouted on me but stupid perlite rocks blocked it from doing so.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guyz sry for the lack of updates ive been really busy lately. So i got sum photos of my plants in flowering stage. Remember this was my first grow so im not really happy with the results so far but hoping i can get sumthing out of them and move on to new better grows. What u guyz Think?


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Aug 19, 2011)

:bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2011)

> What u guyz Think?


I think there "is" room for improvement..  But you got that initial rookie grow in, now.. onward and upward!!


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 20, 2011)

:yeahthat: 
read read and read some more


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 20, 2011)

Your next grow will be much better :aok:

From seed, I fully water a 16oz cup of a starter soil. Once popped, do nothing. Wait for it to show slight light greening(the sprout should be on its second to third set of real leaves by then). Now use a root stimulator feed at 1/2str(I like Schultz's root stimulator). Now, watering only when dry, they can stay in the cup for a few nodes (I can get to about 6-7 nodes in the cup before having to transplant). *No nutes should be needed until after the transplant.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Aug 21, 2011)

Wat u guyz think i can yeild?


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 21, 2011)

4 plants looks like maybe 10.5 grams to me. Not a complete waste of electricity if u learned something


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

ouch! I think like a good 1/4 oz but what matters is the learning experience... I think u should  vegg longer or add more plants like 30 per 4x4ft SOG... If it was me I wouldn t concentrate on those little plants... Just take what u have learned and start some more plants I like to go with clones but seeds r just as good n they grow faster  good luck with ur next grow.... Remember go bigger when vegging Read about plants nutrition so they get reall fat... GREEN MOJO your way buddy  Read some of Hamster Lewis grows he just started growing in 2009 check out his grow ull get inspired and a learn a lot I bet  c ya


----------



## 4herbs (Aug 22, 2011)

Stop using superthrive its crap...lower the PH of your soil to 6,5 and flush those plants properly and it should be fine,dont water them until the soil completely dries out,it will promote stronger root growth,H202 3% in a dose of 5ml on a liter of water will promote even more massive root growth and will wash out the crap from your soil!


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 11, 2011)

Sup guyz, i just got to week 8 in my first grow:icon_smile: . Ive been feeding it super thrive with Fox farm big Bloom and tiger. so far its been ok... i kno i could of done way better but im happy with the results. im was thinking of leaving them for one more week but not sure. wat u guyz think? 

Then Let it dry for about 3 days and cure it for like a week.


----------



## Locked (Sep 11, 2011)

You shld really go by trich color....a small pocket microscope is cheap and a great thing to hve....a necessity in my opinion. Right up there with a good ph meter.

No way anyone cld tell from pics under a HPS light if you are done yet.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 11, 2011)

I Was thinking of letting it grow for 2 more weeks. Next week ill give it regular nutes, and then the last week ill flush it, Begining of the week ill use sledgehammer and end of the week ill flush with gallons of water. then trim em up and hang em up


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol reading my Grow journal back once i transplanted and gave them un-ph'ed nutes awhole lot went wrong, Sry i dont have any pics of my harvest but i managed to get a total of half a ounce. Could of done so much better but once the transplant shock and nute probs happened i wanted to get what i could out of them before they get into deeper problems. thats y i rushed it into flowering. I didnt get a good yield. but i did learn AWHOLE! lot.


----------

